
HP 'timebomb' prevents inkjet printers using unofficial cartridges - majc2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/20/hp-inkjet-printers-unofficial-cartridges-software-update
======
mdrzn
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12524031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12524031)

------
iamthepieman
How many other brands of printers do this as well? This seems like something
that would be too significant an advantage to have one company doing it and
not others.

------
majc2
Surely HP are opening themselves up to a lawsuit (or DoJ/EU investigations)
here?

